# Kitty litter Desiccant



## unpopular (Dec 18, 2011)

Because i live in an apartment, I would like to use our bathroom as a darkroom, but I don't want my son to have access to sensitized paper or washed prints. I was thinking I could dry paper and prints in a plastic, lidded tub with string lines inside for hanging the paper and prints.

I was thinking I could place a desiccanting material in the bottom to speed things along. 

I was wondering if I could use kitty litter, and if so which kind - clay or silica - would work better?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 18, 2011)

My money would be on silica.  I would just worry about it creating a lot of dust...  Maybe put it in an old sock or something.


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't you just hang them up high, out of reach?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 18, 2011)

No. I don't want the dichromate to drip. It stains really bad and is pretty toxic.


----------

